# pigeon on window sill not moving



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

I heard a lot of noise coming from my kitchen off and on while I was sleeping in today. When I finally wandered in there, I found a pigeon on the window sill. This isn't that odd in Manhattan, but I banged on the window and yelled at it through the screen and it didn't go anywhere. I'm starting to wonder if it's hurt. Is it normal for a pigeon to sit and not respond to anything for several hours?


----------



## Jennwithpigeon (Jul 1, 2009)

I mean to say: At what point should I start worrying about this bird?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Could you please open the window, bring it inside. We will talk you through the next step of examinating the bird. It could be a young bird that has fallen from a nest or the bird could be injured, possibly from a Hawk strike.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jennwithpigeon said:


> I mean to say: At what point should I start worrying about this bird?


Yes you should until you know it is OK. it doesn't sound like that's the case.
Thank you for caring enough to ask.


----------



## Jennwithpigeon (Jul 1, 2009)

Okay, it seems okay. I urged it fly and it flew to another window sill. Honestly I don't think it fell from anywhere because I'm on the 4th floor of a Manhattan walk-up with no trees nearby. I was concerned but I think he's okay. Thanks very much!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Keep an eye on the bird. We're here if you need us.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

My guess is it's ill....so if it is within view keep an eye on it. If it comes to your sill again, try not to scare it off. Thanks for trying to help


----------

